# بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي



## esambraveheart (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*في العهد الجديد كله لم يذكر عن السيد المسيح انه انفعل او ثار او غضب علي الرغم من الجموع الغفيره من الخطاة و فعلة الاثم التي كانت تحيط به طالبة الغفران والشفاء من اسقام النفس وعلي الرغم من الكم الهائل من الخطايا المخجله والاثام التي كانوا يطلبون غفرانا لها منه كاله و معلم --المرة الوحيده التي غضب فيها المسيح فعلا لدرجة الثوره كانت عندما دخل الهيكل ليجد باعة الحمام و الصيارفه وقد ملاوا المكان و نجسوه و هو مكان الصلاه و بيت الرب و فيه الرب ساكن*
*--- *​ 


*لقد اهانوا الله واهانوا اقداسه و تحدوه بعدم احترامهم لصاحب البيت و ملك الملوك*
*والموضوع ليس هو الحمام و ليست هي دراهم الصيارفه*
*لكن ما اثار غضب المسيح علي هؤلاء حقا هو ---*​ 
*ضمائرهم و قلوبهم الغليظه..*
*و استهانتهم باقدس الاقداس*​ 
*--- **فهم لم يذهبوا الي الهيكل علي اعتبار انه بيت الصلاة و مسكن الملك و رب الارباب*
*حيث تغسل المعاصي و تغفر الخطايا و تجاب الطلبات*
*بل ذهبوا الي الهيكل و في ضمائرهم النجسه شئ اخر*
*و غرض اخر غير الصلاه و العباده*
*-- لقد ذهبوا الي الهيكل طالبين الربح المادى*
*و ممارسة تجارتهم =الربا= بكل ما فيها من اثم و طمع*
*--وكذلك باعة الحمام الذين حولوا بلاط ملك الملوك و مسكن رب الارباب الي حظيرة دواجن*
*وهم في هذا لا يعثرون انفسهم فقط بل يمنعون غيرهم من الصلاة والعباده و يعثرونهم ايضا*
*بان يجعلوا منهم =زبائن= يذهبون الي الهيكل ليس للصلاة وانما لشراء الحمام و التعامل في النقود او الاقتراض**--- *
*لقد حولوا بيت الرب الي =سوق= ترتكب فيه كل معصيه من غش و سرقه و جور و طمع وكذب*
*== و لذلك= *
*ولان*​ 
*غيرة بيتك اكلتني*​ 
*ثار المسيح الوديع*
*و غضب طويل الروح و كثير الاناة*
*حتي انه صنع = سوطا من الحبال و طرد باعة الحمام === و بيديه اللتين لم تصنعا الاالمعجزات و الشفاء من الامراض - بهاتين اليدين الطاهرتين ..قلب موائد الصيارفه** و كب دراهمهم*​ 
*اى غضب هذا الذي اعترى المسيح ابن الله *​ 
*حتي انه لاول مرة يستخدم يديه = اللتين لم يحاول استخدامهما ليدافع عن نفسه ضد من اتوا ليقبضوا عليه ليصلب و يقتل == فيقلب موائد الصيارفه *
*و يمسك بالسوط ليطرد الاثمة غلاظ القلوب من بيت ابيه صارخا فيهم*​ 
*بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي و انتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص*​ 
*لقد كان هذا منذ نحو الفي سنة*
*و لكن حتي يومنا هذا*
*فان كثيرين يفعلون ببيت ملك الملوك مثلما فعل باعة الحمام و الصيارفه*​ 
*واليوم هؤلاء لا يبيعون حماما *
*و لا هم صيارفه*
*لكنهم يذهبون الي بيت الملك و ليس في ضمائرهم ان يصلوا اليه*
*او حتي يحترموه و يحترموا مسكنه المقدس *
*= لكن في قلوبهم و ضمائرهم غرض اخر و طلبة اخرى غير التقرب الي الملك*​ 
*انظر اخي===انظرى اختي*​ 
*ان الملك يستطيع ان يقراء ما في ضمائرنا*
*و ان خفي عن اعين الناس و بدى غير ما هو الحقيقة*​ 
*فان كنت تذهب لبيت الملك فاذهب وفي ضميرك الا تغضب الملك*​ 
*و ان كنت تذهب و في ضميرك غير ذلك فاحسن لك الا تذهب*​ 
*لان ما في قلبك و ما في ضميرك من استهانة بسيدك و ببيت سيدك لن يخفي عن عيني سيدك الملك و سوف تدان و تطرد من بيت الملك*​ 
*لانك لم تعط الملك ما يستحقه من احترام و ما يليق به من اجلال و تقديس*​ 
*فاحذروا اخوتي احباء المسيح من ان تغضبوا ذلك الحمل الوديع و الاله الطويل الروح ..*​ 
*لان غضبه عظيم ..و من يستطيع الوقوف*​















_*The Servant of The Word*_​ 
_*Esam Braveheart*_​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي*

مشكور .. موضوع مهم

بس عندي سؤال .. ناسوت يسوع او لاهوت يسوع هوة اللي ثار غضب ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي*

الاثنين مع بعض اختي عاشقة دجله ...لان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين  
فهو الاله المتجسد متخذ ا  صورة انسان


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي*

في افعال ليسوع زي صلاتو ببستان جسثيماني .. عرفت انو الناسوت هوة اللي كان يصلي و يبكي 

يعني مش اللاهوت .. مع انو همة متحدين :dntknw:


----------



## esambraveheart (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي*

هذا هو ما فاق ادراك العقل البشرى الذي لا يستطيع ان يتصور الحقيقه لانها من عمل الله العجيب الاعمال الذي يستطيع كل شئ
فهو في هذه اللحظه الابن الاله المتجسد الذي يصلي بحسب الروح و يبكي بحسب الجسد للاب الذي هو الابن في نفس الوقت ( الا نخاطب انفسنا نحن البشر.. فنلومها او نمدحها؟؟؟؟) ..اي لنفسه ..طالبا ان يعبر الاب عن الابن المتانس تلك الكاس المرة المذاق(و قال يا ابا الاب كل شئ مستطاع لك فاجز عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليكن لا ما اريد انا بل ما تريد انت  ..مرقس 14:36 )  فمن ياتري  يكون " ابا  الاب "؟؟؟؟؟ الا الاب  الذي هو الابن الذي هو الروح القدس الذي هو  " ابا الاب" ..فالاب يمكن ان يكون له الابن و لكن من هو ابو الاب الذي ليس هناك قبله؟؟؟
و اضح انه يستحيل علي العقل البشري ان يتخيل شخص موجود في ثلاثة صور في نفس اللحظه  و لكن هذا  ما يستطيعه الله وحده ..ان يكون الاب الذي يصلي(بضم الياء) اليه.. و الابن المتانس الذى يصلي .. و الروح القدس  المخاطب ب "ابا الاب "في لحظه واحده.. فهو يطلب من الروح--- " النشيط في  طريق تنفيذ الفداء  و المصر علي الفداء و الذى لا يري بدا من الام الجسد و طريق الصليب و الموت لكي يتم الفداء"-----  الرفق "بالجسد الانساني الضعيف الذي سيبذل و يعذب و يصلب و يموت من اجل الفداء "( اما الروح فهو نشيط و اما الجسد فهو ضعيف)


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي*

الصراحة ما وصلت الفكرة كيف ان الناسوت و اللاهوت مرة بيكون فعلهم مع بعض مرة لاء 

بس هاي العبارة



> الا الاب الذي هو الابن الذي هو الروح القدس




هاي غلط .. الآب مش الابن و الابن مش الروح القدس .. كل واحد منهم اقنوم مستقل .. و لكنهم غير منفصلين حتى يكون عنا الله كامل .. همة واحد بس همة مش واحد التاني


----------



## esambraveheart (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي*

في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.
  هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان...
  فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس.
  والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه(يوحنا 1:1-5)


  كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان آتيا الى العالم.
  كان في العالم وكوّن العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم(يوحنا1:9)

 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا(يوحنا 1:14)

و ها انا معكم كل الايام الي انقضاء الدهر(متي28:20)

 وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد.
  روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.(يوحنا 14:16)

 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.
 لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا.ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه.
 قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا.
 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.
  ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال.
  صدقوني اني في الآب والآب فيّ.وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها.
  الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا ويعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض الى ابي.
  ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن(يوحنا 14:  6-14)





هل كده واضح ان الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...ثلاثة اقانيم متساويه لم و لا و لن تنفصل


ادراك العقل البشري محدود...و لكن من خلق العقل البشرى يستطيع الاتيان بافعال لا يستطيع العقل البشري ان يدركها و ليس الله مطالب او مجبر ان يجعل العقل البشرى يدرك تصرفاته لكنه من محبته للبشر يقرب حكمته غير المحدوده لعقول من يطلبون ان يؤمنوا به و يحجبها عن عقول من يرفضوه و يرفضوا الا ان يكون كل شئ محسوس و ملموس و في حدود ادراك عقولهم المظلمه كقلوبهم الغليظه  حتى يؤمنوا  و الا فهم يشكون في كل شئ حتي في وجود الله من الاصل


----------

